# New Self-Built Website



## Joe M (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've never built a website before, but having been advised that making one from scratch using Wordpress is fairly straightforward I decided to give it a go. It's still a work in progress, as is all the work that's presently on it, but if I could get some opinions on it that would great. 

P.S I only use a PC, so if someone could let me know how it appears on any other devices like on their smartphone, tablet, etc,. that would be great. 

Cheers!


http://jmurphymusic.com (jmurphymusic.com)


----------



## merlinhimself (Jan 16, 2018)

I havent checked it out on a phone or tablet, but for being built from scratch that looks really nice and professional!


----------



## Joe M (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for checking it out Merlin!


----------

